# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustanon 350, did I get schemed?

## mmedina42

ok so it says "Testosterone Blend 350mg/ml"

breakdown on the label as follows:
Phenylpropionate- 100mg
Isocaproate- 100mg
decanoate- 100mg
propionate - 50mg

its by Treasure Coast Compound Pharmacy? 

I'm questioning it because its only filled to the top of the label, me being a noob I'm wondering if this is really 10ml? Any clarification is appreciated, thanks!

----------


## mietek

I have not seen real sustanon around for a long time, getting all the 4 ester and mixing right is quite a task.

you can get your answer only if you know a lab to test it.

most of the sustanon I see they contain a little test prop and test enan.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just get BW

Just like the UGL that I use, they just mix shit themselves. BW is solid

----------


## mmedina42

Samson, I'm not sure what bw is? :/

----------


## < <Samson> >

Blood Work

----------


## mmedina42

Oh I was under the impression that bw was the name of your ugl lol. Yeah well I'll definitely get it done when I hop on, but im going to need more and fortunately I found another nameless source. Thanks for the help!

----------


## mietek

I would run first labmax test it make sure that you do not inject corn oil, blood work might be good later in the cycle

the $5 labmax test vial is worth the money to tell you if you have hormone inside.

just testing on yourself like you are lab rat is not a good idea.

----------

